# Spartan Cutting ties with Amazon?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I was checking through Amazon, and noticed there's almost no cables for sale anymore, and all of the machines are listed as "Unavailable".

Anyone have any clue what's up with that? 

Might just have to cut ties with Spartan if they are gonna be like that...I prefer ordering through Amazon.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I was under the impression that they were second party vendors selling 
on E-Bay and Amazon.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Everyone can buy those cables through Amazon. Only you have privileges to the source


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

rwh said:


> Everyone can buy those cables through Amazon. Only you have privileges to the source


Pretty sure everyone can buy them from the Spartan website too. 

And it's not 3rd party, Spartan Tool is, or was, a seller on Amazon. 

For those of us who use Amazon a lot, it was fairly handy. Not to mention they get discounted there quite a bit, unlike the Spartan website, which rarely does.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Tounces said:


> Pretty sure everyone can buy them from the Spartan website too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Speak to your rep about discounts. Mine is very fair.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Surely the reps will price you better than Amazon?


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

rwh said:


> Surely the reps will price you better than Amazon?


I know Large companies get discounts. Mr. Rooter gets a flat 50% off on all cables, and 25% on machines. ARS gets a hefty discount too. Not sure about the smaller companies though.

Amazon regularly had the 50 ft .66 magnum cables for around $200, which is about 25% off.

Of course, it could just be somebody who buys them at 50% off making a profit. Either way it's better than the $265 they typically sell them at. $530 for 100 ft of cable is pretty steep. And that's before counting the $30 in shipping.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rwh said:


> Surely the reps will price you better than Amazon?


Mine will match Amazon but free delivery is only when he happens to be out my way.

When I asked my rep about the Amazon deals he had no idea but got back with me after talking with his boss. He claimed it wasn't Spartan selling their cables on Amazon, it was Amazon buying in bulk from them and selling at a loss to hook people on their free 2day shipping then up prices to start making a profit.

How true? You got me. I did talk with that one guy on here from Hawaii, and the Amazon route worked out better for him buying from Amazon just in time and shipping... Actual cost of the cables was a drop in the bucket in comparison.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If you order any cable from Spartan this month only use code 25offCable To get 25% off.


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

Why not go to the spartan website?


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> If you order any cable from Spartan this month only use code 25offCable To get 25% off.


Yeah, but only for this month....if they did that more often it'd be more meaningful.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

No amazon no problem


----------



## alldayplumbing (Jul 15, 2016)

GREENPLUM said:


> No amazon no problem


I agree. They have their own website.


----------

